# 2014 F550 with 16 body.



## Chauncey

2014 Ford F550 with 6.7 PSD. 16' Rockport Workport body. Curbside door and rear ramp door. I will update as truck gets put in service.


----------



## Flyout95

Chauncey said:


> 2014 Ford F550 with 6.7 PSD. 16' Rockport Workport body. Curbside door and rear ramp door. I will update as truck gets put in service.


Dude, that is sexy.


----------



## Tommy plumber

That's gotta be some $$$.


----------



## gear junkie

If you need that truck, you need to reevaluate your truck stock.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

gear junkie said:


> If you need that truck, you need to reevaluate your truck stock.


No offense at all, but how long is your step van? You probably have more usable cubic feet of storage if set up properly. that is just a cooler looking more expensive way of skinning the cat! :thumbup:


----------



## tims007

OMg .. i need to go change my pants .. thats smexy


----------



## alberteh

probably a beach to park tho...

Any idea on MPG?


----------



## Hillside

Imagine it a crew cab????? Nice rig!!


----------



## gear junkie

4Aces Plumbing said:


> No offense at all, but how long is your step van? You probably have more usable cubic feet of storage if set up properly. that is just a cooler looking more expensive way of skinning the cat! :thumbup:


Mine? 10' but I wish it was a 12' so I could carry more material and lose control of my truck stock. And I agree....it's way cooler then a step van and won't ever be confused for a bread truck. I've had kids walk up to the van cause they thought I sold ice cream.


----------



## Dpeckplb

I dig the sun roof.


----------



## Chauncey

*F550*



4Aces Plumbing said:


> No offense at all, but how long is your step van? You probably have more usable cubic feet of storage if set up properly. that is just a cooler looking more expensive way of skinning the cat! :thumbup:


It is the 14' model of the same body. We do all phases of Plumbing and Heating. The truck is now packed and overweight. The DOT here in NY are on everyone, at 2 bucks a pound fine 1500 lbs. is 3 grand. The new truck can be 19500 lbs. old truck 14050 lbs. Load a big cart jetter or a pull-a-pump and your at a 4 grand ticket. 2 extra compartments and 2 extra feet of space. Instead of just giving the fine money to the state we will keep it ourselves. I know what I need to do to correct storage/organization after 7 years in this truck. 





















gear junkie said:


> If you need that truck, you need to reevaluate your truck stock.


. We cover about 650 square miles service area. Most with only supply houses at one end or the other Newburgh or Middletown with nothing in between. So if you don't have it the apprentice is running an hour or more to get materials. Can't make money driving around.


----------



## plungerboy

I really would like to know your final GVW and the mpg you get. 


I am trying to figure out if the premium for diesel is worth it and I'm not just talking about at the pump. Upfront for the motor,oil,additives, filters. Etc


In my truck I get 9 mpg loaded. If I went to diesel what would the same truck get? I have talked to lots of guys about diesel and they just say its better. With no real scientific answer. I think half of them just have diesel because its cool. I also read some at Woodall.com (camper form) and most of those guys just haul a travel trailer and that's not the same in my eyes as a fully loaded truck.

So if you could please share your final gvw & mpg I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## bulldozer

The diesel gas saga can go on forever. We run all diesel for many reasons. We put a big jetter in one of our isuzu box trucks. We have 2 300 gallon water tanks plus all og our drain equipment. The same truck with the same weight averages4-5 miles less per gallon. Im not putting down gas motors but our personal experience has been better with diesels.


----------



## Redwood

Considering the cab comes off for almost any engine work, the last thing I'd want is that "Mom's Attic" hanging over the cab...:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber

Chauncey said:


> . We cover about 650 square miles service area. Most with only supply houses at one end or the other Newburgh or Middletown with nothing in between. So if you don't have it the apprentice is running an hour or more to get materials. Can't make money driving around.












I was up in Orange county repairing toilets for mom, and headed down to Rockland county to a supply house cuz I don't know my way around Orange. My mom lives in Harriman.


----------



## Hillside

Redwood said:


> Considering the cab comes off for almost any engine work, the last thing I'd want is that "Mom's Attic" hanging over the cab...:whistling2:


My neighbor down from my shop is repairing one right now with the cab lifted up, what a $hi+ design.

Not bad mouthing it at all but is ford outfitting the plumber body? It would just suck to have to empty it and have it towed to the work body place then to ford then back to work body place then load it again and pay for the labor


----------



## Redwood

Hillside said:


> My neighbor down from my shop is repairing one right now with the cab lifted up, what a $hi+ design.
> 
> Not bad mouthing it at all but is ford outfitting the plumber body? It would just suck to have to empty it and have it towed to the work body place then to ford then back to work body place then load it again and pay for the labor


Yea.. I could see it for major work such as pulling the heads, or replacing the engine...

We had one that was going into limp mode intermittently usually when heavy or, towing, and we'd have to turn it off then on again to be able to go again. We'd bring it to the dealer later and there was no code stored or, we'd go in right away and their guy wasn't in, "Come back another day" and no code.

Finally we managed to get the code read and they decided it was a coolant flow sensor, which required pulling the cab to replace it...:laughing:

Great Design! :thumbup:

If you are running any wires or hoses between the cab and the body be very careful how they are run. You'll need to maintain a distinct separation between the cab, the frame, and the body with disconnects where they are needed.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Redwood said:


> Yea.. I could see it for major work such as pulling the heads, or replacing the engine...
> 
> We had one that was going into limp mode intermittently usually when heavy or, towing, and we'd have to turn it off then on again to be able to go again. We'd bring it to the dealer later and there was no code stored or, we'd go in right away and their guy wasn't in, "Come back another day" and no code.
> 
> Finally we managed to get the code read and they decided it was a coolant flow sensor, which required pulling the cab to replace it...:laughing:
> 
> Great Design! :thumbup:
> 
> If you are running any wires or hoses between the cab and the body be very careful how they are run. You'll need to maintain a distinct separation between the cab, the frame, and the body with disconnects where they are needed.


 Unfortunately most cars and trucks are going this way. My step van is impossible to even just put oil in without making a mess. It leaks a liter every two weeks. It requires the engine to come out.


----------



## rjbphd

Dpeckplb said:


> Unfortunately most cars and trucks are going this way. My step van is impossible to even just put oil in without making a mess. It leaks a liter every two weeks. It requires the engine to come out.


What brand is that?? Ford or Dodge??


----------



## Dpeckplb

Ford 5.4. It leaks from the manifold gasket onto the cat. So it burns off before ruining the driveway. I park on the road so I don't ruin anything. The Chevys at work are the same, everything will break. I peronally drive a f250 and they are the one of nicest trucks there is.


----------



## Hillside

Those 5.4's like to shoot spark plugs too, ask me how I know lol


----------



## Dpeckplb

Don't tell me that. lol, I just got upgraded from an 88 death trap lol. Anyways back to the OP that is one sweet rig, I'm jealous, it looks to nice to work out of.


----------



## Chauncey

*More pictures*

I have added three more pictures from Rockport. The second picture is a rear ramp door that folds down to the ground for loading and unloading boilers, HWH's and our big cart jetter.


----------



## MattZone

That is the most badass plumbing truck I have ever seen...

How much did it cost you?


----------



## Chauncey

*Update*

Some more pictures. According to Ford the cab on the truck DOES NOT need to be removed for repairs. About 70K when all of the dust settles. Still to get the backup camera, alarm system, inverter, strobe lights and stereo system with blue tooth.


----------



## BC73RS

Dpeckplb said:


> Don't tell me that. lol, I just got upgraded from an 88 death trap lol. Anyways back to the OP that is one sweet rig, I'm jealous, it looks to nice to work out of.


Careful, here is the plug in question. You may or may not have them, if so, well:blink:


----------



## Redwood

Chauncey said:


> According to Ford the cab on the truck DOES NOT need to be removed for repairs.


Wow! Okay... :blink:

Did you get the guy's name who told you that?
I doubt you'll be able to find him in a couple of years when you find out otherwise...:laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb

BC73RS said:


> Careful, here is the plug in question. You may or may not have them, if so, well:blink:


What year was your 5.4? My truck only has 43,000Mi on it. going to change them now to avoid issues.


----------



## wyrickmech

Redwood said:


> Wow! Okay... :blink: Did you get the guy's name who told you that? I doubt you'll be able to find him in a couple of years when you find out otherwise...:laughing:


 that's ok it will only cost another grand to lift the bed to!


----------



## DIRPLUMBERS

That looks insanely cool. I won't dare to ask the mpg. But seriously, what's the mpg? :laughing:


----------



## Will

I drive a vehicle that gets around 6 miles to gallon. I don't understand why people make such a big deal out of MPG what's it matter anyway ?The customer pays for it

Awesome truck BTW


----------



## Redwood

wyrickmech said:


> that's ok it will only cost another grand to lift the bed to!


Yea $1500 to lift the cab and another $1000 to lift the body...

Our two 2008's just went out of warranty and are getting traded in or sold...:laughing:

The cab has been off of one twice, and the other one once with less than 50K on each of them...

Hold together another month and goodbye...
Praying they make it...
They have the Navistar engine....


----------



## Chauncey

*Updated in service pictures*

Updated pictures


----------



## Chauncey

*Another updated picture*

Another updated picture


----------



## Chauncey

*Another updated picture*

Another updated picture.


----------



## Chauncey

*Another picture*

Another


----------



## Chauncey

*One more*

Another picture


----------



## Chauncey

*Last one*

One more


----------



## gear junkie

Is the ramp the door?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> Is the ramp the door?


No! I'm pretty sure on those...the door is the ramp! But I could be wrong


----------



## Master Mark

that cost some serious bucks but will pay 
for itself in no time...


----------



## plumbdrum

Nice set up, only problem I see is the Ford attached to it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Chauncey

*The ramp is the door*

Yes it is a ramp and the door with a 1500 lb working capacity. Just loaded an 80 gallon Buderus indirect for tomorrow's job. I put a piece of 3 " PVC as a leg to level the ramp out and drop it right off the side with the electric hand truck..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

that thing is awesome. its like a shop on wheels. and it costs as much as a shop with wheels without the property taxes. where can i put my desk!:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood

The 2008 F-550 with the 2 year old new engine in it is headed into the shop with disappearing coolant and no sign of a leak. Which most likely says it is coming out of the tailpipe and the heads will be coming off. This will be the 4th time the cab has been lifted off...

The other 2008 F-550 with the original engine has been off twice now including once for a coolant flow sensor that was throwing it into limp mode every time it was under load...

Almost 50,000 miles on each of them...

Both have extended warranties that have paid for themselves many times over and are about to run out... The trucks will be getting replaced that is certain...:yes:

If you didn't buy the extended warranty I'd recommend getting it if it isn't too late...


----------



## CaptainBob

Wow, not good Redwood...I've been hearing about lots of problems with the 6.4's....were supposed to be 'the solution' after Ford's problems with the 6.0's...Now the new 6.7's are supposed to be the deal...I'm skeptical...However a buddy of mine has a 2012 with the 6.7 and has put over 50,000 miles on it with no problems...

As for Chauncey's truck I'm drooling....and jealous....

I used to work out of a E450 rated for 14,000GVW, and I had it loaded right at 14,000...I would get nervous if I carried an extra faucet...My boss and I had talked about going to a F550 until the economy tanked and now I don't even work for that company anymore...


----------



## Redwood

CaptainBob said:


> Wow, not good Redwood...I've been hearing about lots of problems with the 6.4's....were supposed to be 'the solution' after Ford's problems with the 6.0's...Now the new 6.7's are supposed to be the deal...I'm skeptical...However a buddy of mine has a 2012 with the 6.7 and has put over 50,000 miles on it with no problems...


I guess with Fords the next engine is always going to fix the problems of the last engine...

But really needing a new engine with about 30K on it? :whistling2:
Then the heads having to come off again with 40 something K on it? 

Yea, they are being traded in while they still run I hope... :laughing:


----------



## Plumbtastic1

I hate ford 5.4. They do blow spark plugs, burnout coil packs and have the goofiest darn spark plugs I've ever seen. They tend to break off in the motor. 

I have 2 new nissan NV highroof vans. So far I love them.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

CaptainBob said:


> Wow, not good Redwood...I've been hearing about lots of problems with the 6.4's....were supposed to be 'the solution' after Ford's problems with the 6.0's...Now the new 6.7's are supposed to be the deal...I'm skeptical...However a buddy of mine has a 2012 with the 6.7 and has put over 50,000 miles on it with no problems...
> 
> As for Chauncey's truck I'm drooling....and jealous....
> 
> I used to work out of a E450 rated for 14,000GVW, and I had it loaded right at 14,000...I would get nervous if I carried an extra faucet...My boss and I had talked about going to a F550 until the economy tanked and now I don't even work for that company anymore...


It's all about the 7.3L motor. I've got 240,000 miles with lotsa pullin and the wife's has 280,000 other than regular maintenance they're GTG! I'm kinda disappointed in myself as a few weeks ago I saw a clean 2002 7.3L supercab 4x4 with. Bradley flatbed for sale at $14,000 with only 78,000 miles on her. DAMMN


----------



## Will

I got a quote from a Isuzu dealer for a Reach, NPR, and a Hino 195. Cost a pretty penny. He (dealer sales rep) thinks the Reach is not built strong enough for my line of work after I told him what I carry and what I plan to do with it. Unfortunate as even though it was priced in the low 60,000 price range, I would have considered it. I'm thinking of just saving alittle more and maybe conder this monster, 20' box :thumbup::thumbup: 

http://www.peterbilt.com/products/medium-duty/220/

http://www.kenworth.com/trucks/k270.aspx


----------



## Dpeckplb

Op, what's the road to floor measurement? Is the floor supports for the box on the frame? I'm thinking about a 2006 f-550 4x4 diesel, that the gas utility had as a dump truck. It's got 40,000 mi. Just wondered if I'll like the step or not.


----------



## Redwood

The 2nd 2008 F-550 with a 6.4L PowerSmoke popped it's engine last week with 54K....

$20K to replace the motor...
To bad it wasn't sold at the end of the warranty...
Shoulda been he knew it was coming...

Constant exhaust filter regeneration, oil level increasing due to oil dilution from the regeneration...

2 broken rocker arms, burned injector, burned glow plug, burned piston...


----------



## wyplumber

Redwood said:


> The 2nd 2008 F-550 with a 6.4L PowerSmoke popped it's engine last week with 54K....
> 
> $20K to replace the motor...
> To bad it wasn't sold at the end of the warranty...
> Shoulda been he knew it was coming...
> 
> Constant exhaust filter regeneration, oil level increasing due to oil dilution from the regeneration...
> 
> 2 broken rocker arms, burned injector, burned glow plug, burned piston...


We still run two f-350's with 6.0 power strokes the only motor worse than the 6.0 powerstroke is the 6.4 powerstroke an expensive lesson we learned.


----------



## Dpeckplb

The 6.4l were junk. The later years 6.0 so like 06-07 were actually a fairy reliable engine. The 6.4 wasn't fully developed, it was rushed due to the 6.0 not meeting California emission standards.


----------



## Master Mark

*Nice Deizel truck in california for sale*

Anyone in California looking for a 2003 7.3 Deizel box truck with only 63,000 miles on it ?? I found this one on E-bay and if it were nearby I would probably consider buying it....



http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-FORD-E...tr=true&hash=item3aae66cb77&item=252034075511


----------



## Dpeckplb

If it were 4x4 I'd be all over it. Unfortunately with snow and the clay up here 4x4 is almost a must. Which I believe leaves me in the super duty class.


----------

